# Utah Open 09



## edwardtimliu (Jan 14, 2009)

This year's Utah Open will probably be around the end of April/ beginning of May.
We would like to know who will be coming and what date i should set it so we can officially announce it.
And we will also like to know what events the competitors prefer. thank you


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm coming. Surprise! Any day without tests or dances is good; last year's was scheduled on a dance (which was why West didn't go).

I prefer everything that's official (plus 6 and 7, if they're not official by then).


----------



## edwardtimliu (Feb 17, 2009)

This year's utah open will be on April 11th at the university of utah.
the events will include 2x2-7x7, 3x3 oh, 3x3 bld, magic, megaminx, sq-1
and if there are any events anyone will like us to add, we will definitely consider it.


----------



## Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm off Thursday and Friday so I might go. Depends on flights.

EDIT: $311 roundtrip. I think it would have to come down for me to make the trip.


----------



## spader (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll put it on my calendar.


----------



## shelley (Feb 17, 2009)

Plane tickets from LAX are quite reasonable, and I have that Friday off as well. I think it's looking good for me.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

shelley said:


> Plane tickets from LAX are quite reasonable


How much, may I ask? I am lazy but also somewhat interested.


----------



## shelley (Feb 17, 2009)

Southwest and United have round trip fares at about $180.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

shelley said:


> Southwest and United have round trip fares at about $180.


Hmm... thanks. I hope I can get a job soon. I lost mine and currently have less than no money. Im crossing my fingers.


----------



## spader (Feb 17, 2009)

Having never competed before, what would I need to do to participate?


----------



## Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

spader said:


> Having never competed before, what would I need to do to participate?



Show up with a cube.


----------



## spader (Feb 18, 2009)

So I can't just show up and buy one there???


----------



## Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

spader said:


> So I can't just show up and buy one there???



Well, every cube has its price...


----------



## spader (Feb 19, 2009)

Is anyone going to be selling a c4u cube there?


----------



## spader (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll look into that. Why is his white cube so much more expensive than his black one?


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 23, 2009)

Taylor said:


> I worked things out and I can come!
> 
> When will this be official?



Glad you can come!

I'm working on finalizing the room as we speak. Hopefully I can have the room done with by the end of this week...


----------



## shelley (Feb 23, 2009)

Let me know if you want me to set up a registration page for you (something like this)


----------



## Bryan (Feb 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Let me know if you want me to set up a registration page for you (something like this)



The subdomain can also be different if you want.


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 27, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Will it be in the same room as last time?



I'm currently looking for a bigger room (in a fancier building, too!). I will be meeting with people tomorrow to find said room. Hopefully my endeavor will be successful...


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 27, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Standing room this time?=)



 I hope so. Now that I actually have experience with running a comp, I can look at a room and have a better guide on it.


----------



## deco122392 (Feb 27, 2009)

chapachapacha!!! haha i might be able to go!! (= wooo haha but i live in ogden.... eh only 45ish min away (= lol if i go itll be my 1st comp XD HAHA help with explaining to the comp vergin please?


----------



## spader (Feb 27, 2009)

Taylor that would be great. I can't wait to see other cubers in action!!


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 28, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be in the same room as last time?
> ...



I just talked to the people at the Engineering building and we now have a room! It has a maximum capacity of 78 people, and it's pretty roomy. It's in the Warnock Engineering Building, room 1250 (also called the Stockham classroom). The website is www.utahcubing.com.

Hope to see you guys there!

EDIT: oh, and we (at least me, Dan Dzoan, Shelley Chang, Jeremy Fleischman if he can come) are going to Park City the day after the comp. If you want to go, we can get you $25 off ski/board tickets (thanks, U of U!). Just send an e-mail to [email protected].


----------



## edwardtimliu (Feb 28, 2009)

REGISTRATION STARTS NOW!!! (even though it's not officially announced yet, it will be in a day or two)
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE COMP!


----------



## Bob (Feb 28, 2009)

flights down to 279


----------



## deco122392 (Feb 28, 2009)

edwardtimliu said:


> REGISTRATION STARTS NOW!!! (even though it's not officially announced yet, it will be in a day or two)
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE COMP!



wait what do i do if i wana regester:confused:?


----------



## Bob (Mar 1, 2009)

Competition announced officially:

Utah Open 2009 on April 11, 2009 in Salt Lake City, Utah, USA
March 1, 2009 - 00:44 — Bob Burton
The Utah Open 2009 will take place on April 11, 2009 in Salt Lake City, Utah, USA. Check out the Utah Open 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UtahOpen2009

http://www.utahcubing.com/


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 1, 2009)

Bob said:


> Competition announced officially:
> 
> Utah Open 2009 on April 11, 2009 in Salt Lake City, Utah, USA
> March 1, 2009 - 00:44 — Bob Burton
> ...



Thanks Bob!


----------



## edwardtimliu (Mar 1, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Competition announced officially:
> ...


wow not kevin you did a lot on the comp when i was away haha
and you said you didn't have time to do it lol
but now that the competition is finally announced, I'll have to start working enough to be called a main organizer 

There will be a ski/snowboard session on sunday it is open to anyone who is staying after the comp, for more info please contact [email protected]
and all we will be having dinner at red robins right after the competition (7 ish) so bring some money if you want to come along


----------



## Bob (Mar 1, 2009)

what if you've never skied before?


----------



## shelley (Mar 1, 2009)

Then you can keep me company, because I've never skied before and I'll be falling over myself on the noob slopes.


----------



## Bob (Mar 1, 2009)

haha deal


----------



## Bob (Apr 12, 2009)

Results posted.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 12, 2009)

.... i missed it...the only chance to go somewere in my state and compete for the first time, and i missed it... o well. i helped a few friends and theres always next year rite?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob got sub-17??


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Bob got sub-17??



Is that so hard to believe?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Bob got sub-17??
> ...



Yes, yes it is. I call shenanigans.


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Remember when we were neck-and-neck in the Sunday contests? I'm creeping up on you Dave. Our 3x3 times are very very close (single and average) once again


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Remember when we were neck-and-neck in the Sunday contests? I'm creeping up on you Dave. Our 3x3 times are very very close (single and average) once again



Bob, you beat me in Ohio in the finals. So believe me, I am well aware. I am going to have to "get in shape" (as Joël would say) for Detroit. All kidding aside, congratulations. It is great to see some orange near the top of your profile.


----------



## spader (Apr 13, 2009)

I got stuck without a car and missed this great event.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 13, 2009)

This was an interesting tournament. I had really "good" times! Like a counting 48... and a 42.00 in OH! I am the answer!



Taylor said:


> I had a great time, I met Bob (thanks for teaching me master magic), showed off some simple custom puzzles. I avg'ed 26 (which I good, I was hoping for 25, oh well.) I totally sucked at Pyraminx.
> Thanks Micheal, hopefully we can do this again!
> Photo Time!
> *pictures*



Thank you for coming! And these pictures are awesome!


----------



## jfly (Apr 14, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Jeremy solving my Curvy Mastermorphix (not that you can see it)



Taylor, that was one beautiful puzzle (although a bit difficult to turn). Thanks again for letting me play with it!



Tim Reynolds said:


> Bob got sub-17??



Yeah, Bob and I both destroyed our previous bests in the final round.


----------

